# bed



## ilocas2

Hi, how do you say bed in your language? Thanks

Czech: postel


----------



## Armas

Finnish:

_vuode_ < _vuota_ "hide, pelt"
_sänky_, loan from a Germanic language
_sija_ "place, stead, ranking, grammatical case, bed"


----------



## ilocas2

Thanks, an enlightening thread about bed in Other Slavic languages subforum - All Slavic Languages: Bed


----------



## ger4

German:
_Bett_ = bed (to sleep)
_Bett, Flussbett_ = (river)bed
_Beet, Blumenbeet_ = (flower)bed
_Flöz_ = bed (of coal)

The nouns _Bett_ and _Beet_ have the same etymology (the spelling used to be identical as well). They are thought to be derived from Proto-Germanic _badją_ [source] and Proto-IE *_bedh-, *bodh-_, related to the verb 'to dig' [source] but this theory seems to be controversial (compare the entry on dwds.de)._ Flöz_ is a cognate with English 'flat' [dwds.de] 

Danish:
_seng_ = bed (to sleep)
_leje, flodleje_ = (river)bed
_bed, blomsterbed_ = (flower)bed

I couldn't find anything on the etymology of _seng_. The noun _leje_ has several other meanings such as 'den' or lair (a cognate). _Bed_ has the same etymology as German _Bett, Beet_ and English 'bed'.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

MoGr neut. noun *«κρεβάτι»* [kreˈvati] --> _sleeping_ _bed_ < ByzGr neut. diminutive *«κραββάτιον» krabbátion* of Classical masculine noun *«κράββατος» krắbbatŏs* and *«κράβατος» krắbatŏs* --> _couch, mattress_ (with obscure etymology).

River*bed*: MoGr fem. noun *«κοίτη»* [ˈciti] < Classical deverbal fem. noun *«κοίτη» koítē* --> _riverbed, matrimonial bed, nest_ o-grade of Classical deponent v. *«κεῖμαι» keîmai* --> _to lie, be somewhere, happen_ (PIE *kei- _to lie, rest_ cf Skt. शेते (śete), _to lie down, rest_, Hitt. kitta (idem)).
Flower*bed*: MoGr fem. noun *«παρτέρι»* [parˈteɾi] (neut.) < Fr. parterre.


----------



## Dymn

Catalan: _llit_
French: _lit_
Italian: _letto
_
From Latin _lectus
_
Spanish: _cama 




apmoy70 said:



River*bed*: MoGr fem. noun *«κοίτη»* [ˈciti] < Classical deverbal fem. noun *«κοίτη» koítē* --> riverbed, matrimonial bed, nest o-grade of Classical mediopassive v. *«κεῖμαι» keîmai* --> to lie, be somewhere, happen (PIE *kei- to lie, rest cf Skt. शेते (śete), to lie down, rest, Hitt. kitta (idem)).
		
Click to expand...

_Spanish uses _lecho _(cognate of _llit, lit, letto_) for this meaning, as well as in some expressions like _lecho de muerte _"deathbed".


----------



## Dib

Bengali:

The frame of wood, metal, etc. is "khaT/খাট", where English "cot" comes from.
"bichhana/বিছানা" (literally "spread") is properly the essemblage of mattress, bed-spread, etc. However, it is often meant to include also the frame.

(River-)bed = (nodi-)khat/(নদী-)খাত (< Sanskrit loan "khāta = ditch")
(Flower-)bed = (phuler) ke(y)ari/(ফুলের) কেয়ারি


----------



## Pugnator

Neapolitan: Lietto
Sicilian: Lietto
Latin: Lectus/cubitus/fulcrum(especially marriage bed)
Italian: Letto


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Sardinian : Lettu

From Latin _lectus
_
there is also a derivative of the Latin "cubile-cubilis" (makeshift bed, animals' den)

cuìle (sheperd's bed, sheperd's hut)

it's the same root of the Italian "covo" and the English "cove"


----------



## elroy

Standard Arabic: سرير (sariir)
Palestinian Arabic: تخت (takh(e)t)


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:
ベッド_beddo_ (the specific object named *bed*)
寝床_nedoko _(a place to *sleep*)

Go to bed = 寝床につく(lit. lie on the sleeping floor)


----------



## Nino83

Pugnator said:


> Sicilian: Lietto


In Palermo it's "liettu", in the rest of Sicily it's "lèttu".  
Portuguese: cama.


----------



## Pugnator

Nino83 said:


> In Palermo it's "liettu", in the rest of Sicily it's "lèttu".


I'm pretty sure that at least in Siracusa's province is Lietto.


----------



## Nino83

Pugnator said:


> in Siracusa's province is Lietto.


In some areas of the southwest of Sicily (Vittoria, Ragusa and surrounding areas, but not Siracusa city) there is metaphonesis, but the last vowel is surely "u", "lièttu".
About Siracusa city:


> Spostando la ricerca verso sud e superando la zona non dittongante sotto l’influenza del dialetto catanese, si incontra, nella parlata di Siracusa, la presenza contemporanea di due esiti per /ě/ ed /ǒ/: /e/ o /je/, /o/ o /jo/.
> Questa strana situazione viene spiegata attribuendone la causa al notevole influsso umano proveniente da zone con vocalismi diversi e contrastanti. Secondo me il dittongo doveva essere l’esito originario, perché, come riferisce la dott.ssa Anna Rosa Gulino, «il dittongo è evitato dai giovani mentre è vivo nella parlata degli anziani e dei più rozzi», soggetti ovviamente più legati alle tradizioni in un modo o nell’altro.



See fig. 2, page 6
http://web.tiscali.it/lpweb/rel_dittongazione_sic.pdf


----------



## kloie

Persian Tækhtekhab
Serbian  krevet
Norwegian seng


----------



## mataripis

Modern term in Filipino is influnced by Spanish.It is Kama.but the real Tagalog has papag and higaan.


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

*кревет* - the basic word
*постела* - literary/poetic, with a greater capacity for figurative/extended usage


----------



## jazyk

A hospital bed is referred to as _leito_ in Brazil.


----------



## franknagy

Hungarian: ágy.

 A very thin man/women is referred as "ötven kiló vasággyal." = "Fifty kilograms with an iron bed."


----------



## apmoy70

jazyk said:


> A hospital bed is referred to as _leito_ in Brazil.


A hospital bed is *«κλίνη»* [ˈklini] (fem.) in Greek < Classical deverbal fem. noun *«κλίνη» klínē* --> _bed, bier, layer, litter_ < Classical v. *«κλίνω» klίnō* --> _to bend, incline, lean on, sink_ (PIE *ḱlei̯- _to lean_ cf Lat. clīnāre, Av. slinu- _to lean_, Proto-Germanic *hlinjaną > Ger. lehnen, Eng. lean, Dt. leunen).


----------



## ilocas2

franknagy said:


> A very thin man/women is referred as "ötven kiló vasággyal." = "Fifty kilograms with an iron bed."



We have a similar idiom for thin people too.

Váží X kilo i s postelí. - He/She weighs X kg even with bed.

X = some number


----------



## Encolpius

franknagy said:


> Hungarian: ágy.
> A very thin man/women is referred as "ötven kiló vasággyal." = "Fifty kilograms with an iron bed."





ilocas2 said:


> We have a similar idiom for thin people too.
> Váží X kilo i s postelí. - He/She weighs X kg even with bed.  X = some number



Very interesting it exists in both language. I wonder if that set phrase exists in other (German?) languages.


----------



## bibax

ilocas2 said:


> Váží X kilo i s postelí. - He/She weighs X kg even with bed.


I'd translate it "including bed". I've found:

_"I think she looks healthy and she had a good time ... does she need to have 49 kg (including bed) to look GOOD ENOUGH ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "_

(from a discussion about certain "fat" Jessica Simpson)


----------



## Encolpius

Hello Bibax, I think I'll ask it in another forum.


----------



## ilocas2

Encolpius said:


> I wonder if that set phrase exists in other (German?) languages.



I googled that it exists in Croatian, Serbian, Bosnian, Montenegrin.


----------



## franknagy

Good old Franz Joseph I.


----------



## Awwal12

ilocas2 said:


> Hi, how do you say bed in your language? Thanks
> Czech: postel


Russian has two words with slightly different meanings:
1. постель (postél') [pɐ'sʲtʲelʲ]
2. кровать (krovát') [krɐ'vatʲ]
Постель is a derivation from the verb стлать (stlat') [sɫatʲ], which means "to cover", "to lay", "to spread on the surface".
Кровать is a loanword from Byzantine Greek (κραββάτι(ο)ν, cf. modern Greek κρεβάτι), influenced by Russian кров (krov) [krof] "cover", "roof".
Постель basically can mean any place designated for sleeping, provided it has some bed-clothes.
Кровать, on the other hand, means a certain piece of furniture in the first place, even if you cannot sleep on it by the moment.
But in the context of sleeping these words are usually interchangeable.

(The word ложе "lozhe" - literally "lay-er" - was mentioned in the other thread, but in its literal meaning it's utterly high/poetic; I wouldn't even call it archaic, since it never saw much use in Russian, being a loanword from Slavonic).


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:

*lito* (for sleeping)
*bedo* (for plants/flowers)


----------

